# PVC drain pipe leaking at joint, 2 part epoxy last?



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

It may, or may not, last. Now that you have epoxied it, the only way to disconnect it is cutting the fitting out. If it was a joint leak, it may have been a sealing gasket that was broken (or forgotten to be installed). Silicone caulk would have been a better choice since at least you could have removed the fitting later if necessary. Good luck.


----------



## harleysilo (Jun 19, 2006)

I guess I should have been more specific. It is all glued pvc pipe, no dissassembly possible. To fix it would be cut and remove regardless...unless the expoxy will hold.....


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks for the clarification. Usually, if a drain is going to leak, it starts right away. If it is not leaking now, it probably won't. Even if it does, silicone could still be applied. Just watch it for a few days. Drainlines (without a disposal) are not under much pressure so I would think you are safe.


----------

